
How can a website detect thumbprint? - teslacar
Awhile back I signed up for a free service.<p>Because it&#x27;s free, for obvious reasons they put a cap of one account per person. I tried to evade this by doing the following:<p>--Anonymous proxy<p>--new browser (Firefox instead of chrome)<p>--cleared out cookies<p>yet somehow they were able to detect I already registered<p>But shortly after registering on new computer and different ISP worked.<p>How would this have been possible? People just assume that changing IPs and deleting cookies eliminates all traces, but somehow this website was able to still know. Is there a type of stealth malware that embeds itself into your system or something when you view certain websites and thus permanently marks your system.<p>The final test would be to reformat the system, use new ISP, new IP, etc and see if it works
======
pmontra
Maybe WebRTC. It lets sites get the private IP addresses even over VPNs.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7112814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7112814)

